# Secure chat



## xy16644 (May 19, 2010)

I would like to host a secure chat server (kind of like IRC or MSN messenger) on my FreeBSD server. It MUST be a secure/encrypted connection.

Can someone recommend a port or program I can install for this?

Thank you! :e


----------



## pbd (May 19, 2010)

I'm using XMPP (jabber) (for ex. net-im/ejabberd) with OTR.


----------



## allanjude@ (May 20, 2010)

most of the IRCds in /usr/ports/irc such as unreal support SSL for secure/encrypted connections. Unreal can also use SSL client certificates for authentication.


----------

